
Ask HN: Personal tricks and solutions to small problems? - polym
What are some tricks or solutions to small problems, preferably to problems that other people don&#x27;t realize they have? Some that may induce the eureka effect?<p>For example, if you are always cleaning your download folder or if it is containing GBytes of garbage, just use &#x2F;tmp as your Download directory.<p>Let&#x27;s use this thread to collect all of these tricks and solutions and dump them later into a public repo.
======
a3n
In Thunderbird I set my "saved" folder to be my Inbox, so that all related
messages are together, and when I'm visually searching for something I see it
no matter who sent it.

In Outlook I do similar, but I have incoming messages redirected to my Sent
folder, because you can't (I think) change where sent messages are saved.
"It's Sent, why would you want sent messages to go anywhere else?"

